

Ask HN: What not-so-well-known website do you check at least once a day? - sideproject

Just curious what websites HN users visit regularly each day that may not be so well known to others (e.g. apart from HN, Techmeme, Techcrunch etc)<p>I guess the definition of "not-so-well-known" is subjective, but hope you know what I'm getting at.<p>Love to find out!
======
marquis
The local news website of where you live. It can be fascinating to read what
goes on in your own neighbourhood.

------
tokenadult
Why Evolution Is True,

<http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/>

which includes a lot of personal posts by the site's keeper, but also includes
very interesting posts about cutting-edge research in biology.

------
caffeinewriter
Kindle Desktop Publishing, to see if my short story has sold any copies (the
answer is nope).

------
ScottWhigham
Webmaster world - good info about what's what in the webmaster world.

------
iaw
hackaday.com - hardware/software hacks, pretty technical but some real gems
pop up here

------
redegg
bitcointalk.org, the home of occasional bitcoin news but usually just drama

